

Secure Alternative to Skype Based on WebRTC - Privatoria_net
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz7eagkjTgA

======
osconfused
Neat idea, are there any technical articles that expand more on the
implementation and the tech team?

~~~
Privatoria_net
Here is some more informotion about Secure Chat features and how it works
[https://privatoria.net/secure-communications/](https://privatoria.net/secure-
communications/)

Secure Chat Solutin based on the new WebRTC technology. It means that unlike
traditional chat solutions there is no data transfer to the central server.
Direct connection between user’s browsers are established (peer-to-peer
method).

Here is some more about chat solution [https://privatoria.net/secure-
chat/](https://privatoria.net/secure-chat/) And about WebRTC
[https://privatoria.net/web-rtc/](https://privatoria.net/web-rtc/)

If you any special quesions, please ask us, we'll answer you and surely will
make special tech post about it!

